# Deals all over the place when i look for one to buy.....



## LibbyL7 (Jun 18, 2011)

I am interested in TS and have been for 3 years. Slowly looking and researching locations. I have finally set on Disney with young kids and family in cocoa beach it will be perfect. We know we want the summer mostly july august since my husband is a teacher and coach and we don't have time during the year.  So i begin looking at resales.

My question is i see many sales on TimeSharesToGo.com and ebay but the prices are so low on TSTG.  I feel like its too go to be true and i am nervous about making the plunge. Where is the best place to get the deal. I am willing to pay 5-10k, is that enough for a 2BD that will have good appeal if we decide to sell it back for other locations.

In fact when i inquired on TimeSharesToGo.com there were only 2 in the orlando area that were over 5k. Should this be a warning?
One option:
Resort: Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort
Week Number: 308,000 Wyndham Points per year.
Price (US $): 5995
1 year Satisfaction Guarantee. Plus! Any purchase now through 6/19/11 comes with your choice of 2 RCI Bonus Weeks or an additional deeded yearly time share at Bluebeard's Castle Resort on St. Thomas
-are the points system tough to deal with if we want close to the same time every year?

Optin 2:
Marriott Cypress Harbour
Week Number: Floating for weeks 24-33
Price (US $): 4495
UnitType: 2BR
1 year Satisfaction Guarantee. Plus! Any purchase now through 6/19/11 comes with your choice of 2 RCI Bonus Weeks or an additional deeded yearly time share at Bluebeard's Castle Resort on St. Thomas!
-how can they offer an additional TS?

I found one similar to option 2 for 8000ish on ebay. It just seems like TSTG is to go to be true for the price. What is the safest resale option.
Libby


----------



## capjak (Jun 18, 2011)

Assuming not a shill......

Those prices are too high.  Look at the forum for resale there is a list of resale brokers that people have used.

Cypress harbor summer goes for less than $1000 and wyndham should also be around $1000.

You need to research more.  A lock off unit is probably better and I would suggest Marriott Grand Vista for that.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 18, 2011)

Those prices are WAY too high. Here is a recently closed auction on ebay for 462K points at Bonnet Creek for less than $1K. Or you could mix and match this one, this one or this one to reach your 300K points. Any combination of the two would be less than $500 which is little enough to allow to pay for 2 closing costs.

If you think that those TSTG prices are great and you have been researching for three years, I am *incredulous* that you would be considering a purchase other than ebay. On ebay you can set your maximum price and wait for the right timeshare to come to you.

PLUS you don't want that Bluebeard's Castle timeshare: it increases your maintenance fees. It would be a millstone around your neck.

elaine


----------



## LibbyL7 (Jun 18, 2011)

i have been casually researching location for 3 years. Mainly trying to figure out where would be best for us, i am NOW getting into the financial part of it and trying to learn what a good price it and prevent overpaying. Hence my questions and concerns......

my understanding was that disney under 5K didn't have the flexibility for resale or the allure for trade. I guess based on your responses that that isn't true.
I was using the DVC as my base for what is out there for the price, not feeling comfortable with the concept of ebay. I guess it is just born in me to trust the agents instead. I guess i'll have to change that if i want a deal huh?!?!?

I am not ready to purchase, just wanted to know why the difference at the 5k price and how there can others in the 1-2k price as well.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 18, 2011)

Searching II for Orlando (with a dog trader) for July - August 2012  11 Properties July - August 2011 48 Resorts

There is no need to buy in Orlando to go to Orlando in the summer

Based on the Wyndham pricing  $ 5995 for 308,000



> It just seems like TSTG is to go to be true for the price


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/FL-Wyndham-Bonn...80344378785?pt=Timeshares&hash=item588e4aa5a1

$ 800 + Closing Costs $ 435 + $ 299  462,000

154,000's are running around $ 150 - $ 200 but the closings costs would double

Guessing the maintenance fees on 308,000 would be in the $1800 range - a gift that keeps on giviing ​So yes TSTG's pricing is TOO GOOD TO BE TRUE - FOR THEM

Wyndham points would be a good option but you need to look for the lowest possible maintenance fees for the points you need to book into Bonnet Creek


----------



## LibbyL7 (Jun 18, 2011)

That is what is am getting from others. I am just getting into the financial part of the research including maintenance, closing etc..... I guess i was just nervous about using ebay and scams etc...

When i searched Disney there was just a hugh difference 1k, 5k or over 10k not much in the middle as a summery and i thought you had to pay for the deals etc..

I was looking at cocoa beach since the family has a place there but i didn't think that it would have the allure or the resale value of orlando which is only 40 min away. 

I am going to keep looking, i appreciate the options and ability to ask questions!! While we think about this option. I like the idea of disney since we can take that high demand area and turn it in to more weeks on an off season or other location etc... OR is that just a newbie concept hahahah

Thanks again.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 18, 2011)

LibbyL7 said:


> That is what is am getting from others. I am just getting into the financial part of the research including maintenance, closing etc..... I guess i was just nervous about using ebay and scams etc...


 
Which is what TSTG is counting on by paying $ 6,000 for something worth $ 200 - 300 ? There is plenty of advice in here on mitigating the risks of eBay



> When i searched Disney there was just a huge difference 1k, 5k or over 10k not much in the middle as a summery and i thought you had to pay for the deals etc..


 
Not a clue what you are trying to say NO SE HABLA DVC



> I was looking at cocoa beach since the family has a place there but i didn't think that it would have the :rofl: *allure or the resale value :rofl: *of Orlando which is only 40 min away.


 
Keep drinking the kool aid 

Orlando is overbuilt and the EASIEST destination to trade into 

With limited exception there is no RESALE value in timeshare units, there is not enough demand for an efficient market to evolve.


> I am going to keep looking, i appreciate the options and ability to ask questions!! While we think about this option. I like the idea of disney since we can take that high demand area and turn it in to more weeks on an off season or other location etc... OR is that just a newbie concept hahahah
> 
> Thanks again.


 
You haven't stated where you live - you should aquire a points based property/membership with the lowest maintenance fees. That membership should have at least one, if not more properties that you could book and get to within a day's drive.


----------



## yoohoo (Jun 18, 2011)

Since Wyndham is point system, you do not need to purchase at Bonnet Creek to stay there.  The only reason to purchase at Bonnet Creek is for ARP, which lets you reserve at 13 months out as opposed to 10 months for everyone else.  I just checked Bonnet Creek for available inventory.  For August 2011 there is plenty of inventory.  Even at the last minute you should not have any problem getting into Bonnet Creek.  It take 308,000 points for a three bedroom for one one week at Bonnet Creek and two bedroom will need 224,000 points.  As you do not need ARP, you need to view points are points and buy where the maintenance fees are low.  I suggest either Las Vegas or Smoky Mountains.  You should be able get anything on eBay total out of pocket cost of less than $1,000.  The number of points or location is immaterial.  Don't pay more than $1,000, look for another auction.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 18, 2011)

A 2 bedroom at Bonnet Creek will cost 224K X $5.00 per thousand in MF's.  

That cost is excessive, compared to what I pay to exchange into an Orlando Marriott for summer.  Right now, there are Marriott resorts, all 2 bedrooms, for July, next month, and my cost is a measly $645 in fees for a North Carolina summer week we own, + $139.  I think anyone is nuts to pay more.  

Exchanging is my ideal for Orlando.  That Marriott for $884 would be my MOST EXPENSIVE exchange option.  And Interval gives a bonus week for that particular deposit every year, so I can get another 2 bedroom in Orlando for $299+l ess than $50 in sales tax.


----------



## MommaBear (Jun 18, 2011)

I paid $1 (not a typo) and no closing costs on Ebay for both a Sheraton Vistana Resort Courts 2 BR AND a Sheraton Vistana Resort Cascades 2 b/r lockoff. Why pay more? My maintenance fees are $780 and $980 ish annually, so that is a bit more than some other properties but I am very happy with the value. The other option is to buy a two bedroom lockoff that trades through II and use each side to trade into a 2 bedroom in Orland for a $139 fee. Tha way you get two weeks vacation for just a trade fee more than a one week vacation.

Happy hunting!!!! :whoopie:


----------



## LibbyL7 (Jun 18, 2011)

Interesting points.... I live in upstate NY. There isn't much around me within a days drive except winter getaways, NYC or NJ (i consider a days drive 6 hrs or less). It all initially started after we booked a rental house on long beach island in NJ for the 4th year in a row. My husband had been going there since he was a kid and i was getting sick of putting out a couple thousand done for a week without any return. Unfortunately there are no TS there but it got me thinking about other locations.
The exchange isn't a particular as i am making it out then? A friend of mine has one in St thomas and she said that you have to buy high end to get the good exchange rate. I guess that is where i am coming from when i looked at over 5k prices initially.
Hence the location with the best exchange in case we wanted to go to someplace luxurious or hard to get into.  i thought it was all about where you buy and price dictated that. I am learning a lot in a few days from you all!!! Thanks.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 18, 2011)

LibbyL7 said:


> In fact when i inquired on TimeSharesToGo.com there were only 2 in the orlando area that were over 5k. Should this be a warning?
> One option:
> Resort: Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort
> Week Number: 308,000 Wyndham Points per year.
> ...



As others have already said, but I will back them up, WAY TOO MUCH!  There are equivalent amounts of points available for little or no purchase cost in Wyndham (a great & very large system that should serve you well if you become an owner). Marriott offers great resorts - arguably some of the best - but, unless you buy into the rather pricey Destination Club system you are stuck with a single resort/week and have to pay to trade to go anywhere else - a rather costly and non-guaranteed process that adds to the unknowns of ownership.  At this time unless you want a specific week/unit/resort each & every use year buying into a Marriott, with their ever rising and high fees, is not a good deal. Even at resale. Rent those to get the best value. 

Renting Wyndham can also work - and be less expensive than owning. But if you want to fully use the Wyndham system it is best to be an owner of 150 to 250,000 points. That will get you almost anything, anywhere  in that system that you want to visit and as a backup will trade OK, not great, in RCI (which is included in the annual fee - another plus). 

You need to look at other places to find these deals but there are plenty out there.  Right here now is a post from an owner with 150,000 points they want to simply deed to a new owner for the cost of transfer (usually around $300-$500 tops).  There are plenty more - no need to pay $5000 or even $2000 on resale Wyndham.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 18, 2011)

LibbyL7 said:


> That is what is am getting from others. I am just getting into the financial part of the research including maintenance, closing etc..... I guess i was just nervous about using ebay and scams etc...
> 
> When i searched Disney there was just a hugh difference 1k, 5k or over 10k not much in the middle as a summery and i thought you had to pay for the deals etc..
> 
> ...



Disney also is a great system but carries many limitations that true ownership (DVC is a deeded RTU - basically a long term lease that ties you to obligation to fees as they decide to bill you but few options and no control).  As they have nearly complete control and never actually deed you anything except the payment obligation this may not be a good choice. Again you can rent Disney and end up paying about what you'd pay in annual fees but without the purchase overhead.  

We are former DVC owners and we became quite disenchanted with the system after a few years. The unilateral change they imposed from RCI to II in 1998 was the tipping point for us (they have since changed back which probably means it was a bad choice even at that time) and we sold - amazingly at a small profit - not likely to happen today - and never missed it.  we still have visited the resort a few times but used guest certificates or rentals to do that. 

The Wyndham Bonnet Creek resort offers 90% of the DVC experience but without a few of the perks such as free parking and Extended park hours. They do offer much more up to date units, usually larger and far lower costs. That too can be easily rented or purchased for very low cost as mentioned above.  

If you haven't tried renting then that may be the best place to start as prices are down now and you may find that fits your needs without the costs of any purchase at all.  Enjoy.


----------



## eeikelman (Jun 22, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> I paid $1 (not a typo) and no closing costs on Ebay for both a Sheraton Vistana Resort Courts 2 BR AND a Sheraton Vistana Resort Cascades 2 b/r lockoff. Why pay more? My maintenance fees are $780 and $980 ish annually, so that is a bit more than some other properties but I am very happy with the value. The other option is to buy a two bedroom lockoff that trades through II and use each side to trade into a 2 bedroom in Orland for a $139 fee. Tha way you get two weeks vacation for just a trade fee more than a one week vacation.
> 
> Happy hunting!!!! :whoopie:



Good to hear, thats the kind of price I like! do you have to pay a booking fee when you are setting up your week as well as the MF for that type of share...also assuming that that package expires at some point? And what does lockoff mean?? Sorry for all the questions, still learning  
Thanks!


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 22, 2011)

With the huge numbers of t/s on e-bay for sale at these low prices.  Why sure anyone purchase a t/s from the developer ?


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 22, 2011)

> do you have to pay a booking fee when you are setting up your week as well as the MF for that type of share...


if you use your timeshare as it is, there is no additional booking fee.

if you trade your timeshare, you would have to pay an annual fee to the middleman company (usually RCI or II, which cost $70-100 per year for membership) plus you would have to pay a trading fee for each trade (usually $150-200 per trade, although trades for starwood-to-starwood or marriott-to-marriott might be a little less.)



> also assuming that that package expires at some point?



most timeshares are real estate contracts - they do not expire.

DVC contracts are set up as leases and do expire, but that is unusual.  (given the trouble it takes to sell some timeshares, i'm not convinced that an expiration date is a bad idea.)



> And what does lockoff mean??



a "dedicated" 2BR villa is just that- it can be rented as a 2BR villa and only that.

a "lockoff" 2BR villa has a door in the middle that locks off, allowing the villa to be rented (or traded) as both a studio side and a 1BR side (usually with the kitchen/living room included as part of the 1BR).

so if you lockoff a 2BR villa, you can sometimes trade a studio for a 2BR villa and then trade the 1BR for a 2BR villa.  that means for your $1000-ish maintenance fee + $75 annual II fee + $300ish in trade fees for 2 trades = $1400, you can (sometimes) get 2 weeks in a 2BR for about $100 per night, tax included.


----------



## chunkygal (Jul 4, 2011)

The DVC resales are more than I have seen quoted here for other points porgrams. expect to pay 50 or more per point. It has advantages, like staying on property and magic hours, but disadvantages, like cost and maintenance fees. THey are very tradeable. 

If you don't care about staying on Disney property, the marriott resorts are great. they are nice resorts and probably cost less upfront. 

If you want DVC, I agree with renting the points as you need them. No obligation and less cost. Probably pay what you would for maintenance fees.
There are lots of them for sale.


----------



## chalee94 (Jul 4, 2011)

chunkygal said:


> If you want DVC, I agree with renting the points as you need them. No obligation and less cost. Probably pay what you would for maintenance fees.



DVC maintenance fees typically run $4-5 per pt.  you're not likely to rent for that.

but if you're not a hard-core disney person, it's still better to rent rather than make a long-term commitment to the mouse...


----------

